# 2001 Chevy 2500HD 6.0L fuel pump problems



## spankdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

I've got a 2001 2500HD with 6.0L gas engine. The truck has about 53,200 on the truck, but only 1700 miles on the new engine (dealership installed). Everything ran great until my fuel pump module died last week and I had it replaced at repair shop. Now the truck runs and idles rough and I'm getting a flashing check engine that reads out as Engine misfire. Any suggestions as why replacing the fuel pump would cause this if it had previously been running properly?


----------



## trmotorsports (Aug 19, 2006)

I HAD a 2003 3500 with the 6 liter and the automatic. It died one day suddenly and we replaced the fuel pump. After that, it wouldnt idle for crap, 2-300 rpm. It seemed to run fine at higher rpms once I was moving, but was hard on gas. Soon after it died again and wouldnt start and we couldnt find anything wrong with it. I found an excellent deal on a 06 3500 with a duramax so I jumped on it. I am interested to see what you find is really wrong with this.....
Tyler


----------



## crossboneracing (Feb 19, 2006)

*Fuel Problem*

Hey there I used to work in a garage and the original 6 litre chevys had an issue with the fuel regulators. GM would reccomend that if the pressure regulator would go you should replace all the injectors as well as the fuel rails. Check with your dealer it used to happen on the 4.3L s-10 pickups as well. The regulator if i remember correctly is located to the rear of the intake manifold. Right behind your fuel rails. Try asking a dealer the truck we did all the work on was a 00 2500 with a 6.0. Good luck! Hope this helps


----------

